# Hammer Drill Safety !



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Important message on hammer drill safety. Look at what's on the other side first!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought this thread was gonna be like the nail gun thread with air still left in the gun after it was unhooked. So don't pull the trigger on that unplugged hammer drill because there still may be electricity left in it.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Or you should remove your hand from underneath the bit before boring into concrete. Happens every time!


----------



## james8199 (Jul 5, 2006)

He wasn't wearing any safety glasses either.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*Good!* :clap:
From the title I thought
md was going to show us
more pix of staples/stitches!:laughing:


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

What about when you hit rebar with those. i twisted my wrist real good a few times


----------

